# Rf-fulltwr



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I figured it is time to make a new thread for my age old rocketfish Lian Li full tower case. I found my ancient (848 day since last post) original build of it, but felt it simpler and cleaner to start a new thread off and link in pics. 



cdawall said:


> list of watercooling parts
> 
> DTek Fuzion V1 (i want one of fits tops for it)
> 1/2 ID x 5/8 OD black tubing
> ...



Finally were it sits now



























list of watercooling parts

DTek Fuzion V1 medium quad core insert
2xDD-GTX470 blocks
1/2 ID x 3/4 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Red tubing<--Need to order
laing D5 vario (MCP655v)
laing D4 (MCP650)
MCR420QP+MCR220QP-STACK
2x120x38mm Ultra Kaze's+4x120x38mm Nidec Beta V's+4x120x25mm Yate Loon High's
MCR320QP
6x120x25mm Yate Loon High's
XSPC Dual Laing D5 Dual Bay res <--Need to order
DD brass fill/drain port


----------



## Phusius (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice, hopefully someday I will learn how to watercool, until then, my Noctua beast will have to do.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and to put my highend Nidec's into perspective static pressure is 35.88 mmH2O, a Swiftech Helix is 2.29 mmH20 and an Ultra Kaze 3K is 6.05 mmH2O...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking at some dualie boards from AMD as well for the refresh of this particular rig...

Asus KGPE-D16 ~$380

2xOpty 6128 (8 core) $110ea

~$600


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Looking at some dualie boards from AMD as well for the refresh of this particular rig...
> 
> Asus KGPE-D16 ~$380
> 
> ...



Nice 

Any particular reason, or just because you can?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Nice
> 
> Any particular reason, or just because you can?



Just because it is different.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2012)

Righto so ended up ordering a CHVF from the egg open box. Ended up being DOA. No big deal since the egg was out of them board is getting RMA'd through Asus. Until then I wanted to go ahead and get all of the watercooling parts, fans and cable management hashed out. 

The big rad. Swifty MCR420QP+MCR220QP-STACK, using the clear fan housings as a shroud they are hollowed. The fans used for the push/pull of the stacked rads are Nidec Beta V VA450DC 3.3A models and will be used at 7V.











Installed in the case with plenty of room for a single 5.25" ODD and possible a fan controller or pair of temp sensors undecided at this point
















2x Skythe Ultra Kaze 3000RPM






Found out that in between the front case panel and case I could fit a 120x25mm fan. Installed a red LED Coolermaster SickleFlow as an intake.






Very unobtrusive red glow from them. 











Dual Laing D4/D5 pumps installed in series






3.5" white acetal bay res






D-Tek Fuzion V1 block with a medium insert.






Full assembly luckily no PCB sag out of these cards. Ram is installed to test height issues will be using 4x4GB of Wintec ONE instead of the 2x2GB kit of G.Skill shown.






That is another Skythe Ultra Kaze 3000RPM this one as an intake. With as high CFM as the exhaust through the top is had to make everything else an intake or I start to starve the case for air.






I will be removing the top layer of 120x25mm case fans from my case top (not pictured) to swap with a simple 480 radiator grill. Plenty of CFM pushing through them from inside the case no need to blemish the lid.

Aquacomputer

Phobya Bricky

Phobya Stripes

Phobya Hex


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 17, 2012)

That is one epic rig cdawall great job 

dem rads , btw i liked the Hex phobya one


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> That is one epic rig cdawall great job
> 
> dem rads , btw i liked the Hex phobya one



Thanks I found the Hex one on ebay so hopefully I can snag a good price on it.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

ordered the Hex one off of ebay.






http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Radiator_Grill_-_HEX_-_Black_Powder_Coat.html

$21 shipped for a BNIB one.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Nov 23, 2012)

subd.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Doc41 (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks nice 
hows it goin so far


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Looks nice
> hows it goin so far



Just waiting on my CHVF to show back up to get everything installed and temps.


----------

